# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य

## shriram

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य 
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2014/12/blog-post_26.html


दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य 

हेम चन्द्र सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट थे। 
उन्होंने भारत को एक शक्तिशाली हिन्दू राष्ट्र बनाने के लिए अत्यंत साहसी तथा पराक्रमपूर्ण विजय प्राप्त की थीं। 
हेमचन्द्र अलवर क्षेत्र में राजगढ़ के निकट माछेरी ग्राम में 1501 ईं. में जन्मे धार्मिक संत पूरणदास के पुत्र थे ।
 बाद में उनका परिवार सुन्दर भविष्य की कामना से रिवाड़ी आ गया था तथा वहीं हेमचन्द्र ने शिक्षा प्राप्त की थी ।

----------


## shriram

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-WqYPHawefZ...5_n%5B1%5D.jpg

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य का चित्र 

उन दिनों ईरान-इराक से दिल्ली के मार्ग पर रिवाड़ी महत्वपूर्ण नगर था। 
उन्होंने शेरशाह सूरी की सेना को रसद तथा अन्य आवश्यक सामग्री पहुंचानी शुरू कर दी थी 
तथा बाद में युद्ध में काम आने वाले शोरा भी बेचने लगे थे। 
शेरशाह सूरी की मृत्यु 22 मई, 1545 ईं. को हुई थी। 
यह कहा जाता है कि शेरशाह के उत्तराधिकारी इस्लामशाह की नजर रिवाड़ी में हाथी की सवारी करते हुए,
 युवा, बलिष्ठ हेमचंद्र पर पड़ी तथा वे उसे अपने साथ ले गए,
उनकी प्रतिभा को देखकर इस्लामशाह ने उन्हें शानाये मण्डी, दरोगा ए डाक चौकी तथा प्रमुख सेनापति ही नहीं, 
बल्कि अपना निकटतम सलाहाकार बना दिया।

----------


## shriram

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य

। साथ में 1552 ई. में इस्लामशाह की मत्यु पर उसके 12 वर्षीय पुत्र फिरोज खां को शासक बनाया गया, 
परन्तु तीन दिन के बाद आदित्यशाह सूरी ने उसकी हत्या कर दी। 
नए शासक का मूलत: नाम मुवरेज खां या मुबारक शाह था, 
जिसने 'आदित्यशाह' की उपाधि धारण की थी। 
आदित्यशाह एक विलासी शराबी तथा निर्बल शासक था। 
उसके काल में चारों ओर भयंकर विद्रोह हुए। 
आदित्यशाह ने व्यावहारिक रूप से हेेमचन्द्र को शासन की समस्त जिम्मेदारी सौंपकर, 
प्रधानमंत्री तथा अफगान सेना का मुख्य सेनापति बना दिया। 
अधिकतर अफगान शिविरों ने भी आदित्यशाह के खिलाफ विद्रोह कर दिए थे। हेमचन्द्र ने अद्भुत शौर्य तथा वीरता का परिचय देते हुए एक-एक करके उनके विरुद्ध 22 युद्ध लड़े तथा सभी में महान सफलताएं प्राप्त की थीं। 
उसने एक-एक करके आदित्यशाह के सभी शत्रुओं को पराजित कर दिया।

----------


## shriram

1556 ईं. में जब बाबर का ज्येष्ठ  पुत्र हुमायुं पुन: भारत लौटा तथा उसने खोये साम्राज्य पर अधिकार करना चाहा। 
आदित्यशाह स्वयं तो चुनार भाग गया, 
और हेमचन्द्र को हुमायूं से लड़ने के लिए भेज दिया। 
इसी बीच 26 जनवरी, 1556 ई. को अफीमची हुमायूं की, 
जो जीवन भर इधर-उधर भटकता तथा लुढ़कता रहा,
 सीढियों से लुढ़क कर मौत हो गई।
 हेमचन्द्र ने इस स्वर्णिम अवसर को न जाने दिया। 
उन्होंने भारत में स्वदेशी राज्य की स्थापना के लिए अकबर की सेनाओं को आस-पास के क्षेत्रों से भगा दिया। 
हेमचन्द्र ने सेना को संगठित कर, 
ग्वालियर से आगरा की ओर प्रस्थान किया। 
उनकी विजयी सेनाओं ने आगरा के मुगल गवर्नर सिकन्दर खां बेगम को पराजित किया।
 हेमचन्द्र ने अपार धनराशि के साथ आगरा पर कब्जा किया। 
और वे विशाल सेना के साथ अब दिल्ली की ओर बढे।

----------


## shriram

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य

दिल्ली का मुगल गवर्नर तारीफ बेग खां अत्यधिक घबरा गया ,
 तथा भावी सम्राट अकबर तथा बैरमखां से एक विशाल सेना तुरन्त भेजने का आग्रह किया। 
बैरमखां की सेना जो पंजाब के गुरुदासपुर के निकट कलानौर में डेरा डाले पड़ी थी, 
बैरमखां ने तुरन्त अपने योग्यतम सेनापति पीर मोहम्मद
शेरवानी के नेतृत्व में एक विशाल सेना देकर भेजा।

भारतीय इतिहास का एक महान निर्णायक युद्ध 6 अक्तूबर, 1556 ई. तुगलकाबाद में हुआ , 
जिसमें लगभग 3000 मुगल सैनिक मारे गए। 
आखिर 7 अक्तूबर, 1556 को भारतीय इतिहास का वह विजय दिवस आया , जब दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर सैकड़ों वर्षों की गुलामी तथा अधीनता के बाद हिन्दू साम्राज्य की स्थापना हुई। 
यह किसी भी भारतीय के लिए, 
जो भारतभूमि को पुण्यभूमि मातृभूमि मानता हो, अत्यंत गौरव का दिवस था।

----------


## fullmoon

*हेमू के बारे में इतिहास में ज्यादा जानकारी नही मिली
इस सूत्र से अब मिल जायेगी
*

----------


## shriram

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य


हेमचन्द्र का राज्याभिषेक भी भारतीय इतिहास की अद्वितीय घटना थी। 
भारत के प्राचीन गौरवमय इतिहास से परिपूर्ण पुराने किले (पांडवों के किले) में हिन्दू रीति-रिवाजों के अनुसार राज्याभिषेक था। 
अफगान तथा राजपूत सेना को सुसज्जित किया गया। 
सिंहासन पर एक सुन्दर छतरी लगाई गई।
 हेमचन्द्र ने भारत के शत्रुओं पर विजय के रूप में 'शकारि' विजेता की भांति ' विक्रमादित्य' की उपाधि धारण की। 
नए सिक्के गढ़े गए। 
राज्याभिषेक की सर्वोच्च विशेषता सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य की घोषणाएं थीं,
 जो आज भी किसी भी प्रबुद्ध शासक के लिए मार्गदर्शक हो सकती हैं।

----------


## shriram

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य


सम्राट ने पहली घोषणा की, कि भविष्य में गोहत्या पर प्रतिबंध होगा , 
तथा आज्ञा न मानने वाले का सिर काट लिया जाएगा। 
सम्भवत: यह समूचे पठानों, मुगलों, अंग्रेजो तथा भारत की स्वतंत्रता के बाद तक की दृष्टि से पहली घोषणा थी।

( देश की स्वतंत्रता के पश्चात डा. राजेन्द्र प्रसाद ने ऐसे 3000 पत्रों व तारों को देश के प्रथम  प्रधानमंत्री पंडित नेहरू को भेजते हुए आग्रह किया था कि भारत का पहला कानून 15 अगस्त, 1947 को गोहत्या बन्द के बारे में होना चाहिए। 
तत्कालीन प्रकाशित पत्र-व्यवहार से ज्ञात होता है कि मिश्रित  संस्कृति का ढोंग पीटते हुए पं. नेहरू ने इसे अस्वीकार कर दिया था ) ।

----------


## shriram

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य


जहां दिल्ली में यह विजय दिवस था, 
वहां बैरमखां के खेमे में यह शोक दिवस था। 
आगरा, दिल्ली सम्भलपुर तथा अन्य स्थानों के भगोड़े मुगल गवर्नर अपनी पराजित सेनाओं के साथ मुंह लटकाए खड़े थे। 
अनेक सेनानायकों ने हेमचन्द्र के विरुद्ध लड़ने से मना कर दिया था,
 वे बार-बार काबुल लौटने की बात कर रहे थे। 
परन्तु बैरमखां इस घोर पराजय के लिए तैयार न था। 
आखिर 5 नवम्बर, 1556 ई. को पानीपत में पुन: हेमचन्द्र व मुगलों की सेनाओं में टकराव हुआ।

----------


## shriram

दिल्ली के सिंहासन पर बैठे अंतिम हिन्दू सम्राट - वीर सम्राट सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य


प्रत्यक्ष द्रष्टाओं का कथन है कि हेमचन्द्र के दाईं और बाईं ओर की सेनाएं विजय के साथ आगे बढ़ रही थीं। 
केन्द्र में स्वयं सम्राट सेना का संचालन कर रहे थे। 
परन्तु अचानक आंख में एक तीर लग जाने से वे बेहोश हो गए।
 देश का भाग्य पुन: बदल गया। 
हेमचन्द्र को बेहोश हालत में ही सिर काट कर मार दिया गया।
उनका मुख काबुल भेजा गया तथा शेष धड़ दिल्ली के एक दरवाजे पर लटका दिया गया। 
उससे भी उनकी जब तसल्ली न  हुई उनके पुराने घर मछेरी पर आक्रमण किया गया। 
लूटमार की गई, 
उनके 80 वर्षीय पिता पूरनदास को धर्म परिवर्तन के लिए कहा गया, 
न मानने पर उनका भी कत्ल कर दिया गया।  (संकलित)

----------


## sunilkgarg

हमारे इतिहास में हेमू के बारे में बहुत कम शोध किया गया है

----------


## Unregistered

bahut rochak jankari k liye shukriya

----------

